# هل يوجد إطارات تقوم بتفريغ الكهرباء الإستاتيكية



## أباياسر (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
إخواني الأعزاء
أعمل في مجال السلامة في إحدي شركات البترول الوطنية المصرية في القطاع العام 
يتردد كثيرا عندنا بين سائقي الشاحنات البترولية الخاصة بالمقاولين والتي تتعامل مع شركتنا المتواضعة والشركات الأستثمارية والأجنبية الأخرى أن هناك إطارات خاصة يتم التعامل بها في الشاحنات تعمل على تفريغ الكهرباء الإستاتيكية من الشاحنة وبالتالي فلا داعي لتلك السلسلة التي لا زلنا نتعامل بها حتى الآن في تفريغ الشحنات الإستاتيكية وأن الشركات الأخرى سالفة الذكر تمنع دخول السيارات ذات السلاسل
فهل حقا يوجد إطارات ذات مواصفات خاصة لهذا الغرض ؟ علما بأن أحد زملائنا كان يعمل بأحد كبرى شركات صناعة الإطارات قبيل تعيينه في شركتنا ونفى هذا الكلام نفيا قاطعا 
فهل عندكم إفادة أو دليل قاطع في هذا الأمر ؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أباياسر (2 يونيو 2010)

*أين الردود يا إخوتي ؟؟*​


----------



## سليم صبرة (7 يونيو 2010)

اخى اباياسر
الكهرباء الساكنة من اكبر المخاطر التى تواجة العاملين فى البترول وخاصة شاحنات نقل البترول 
والغاز والتى تتكون الشحنة الكهربائية وتتجمع فوق سطح السائل 
ولابد من ايجاد الية لتفريغ هذه الشحنة اول باول لمنع تراكمها فى خزان الوقود ولمنع وقود انفجارات وحرائق .
كان فى منتصف القرن الماضى ولحتى السبعينيات كانت شاحنات نقل البترول تضع زنجير ( سلسلة معدنية ) خلف السيارة تجر فى الارض , وكان ربطها ضعيف بحيث لو شبكت بالارض يتم قطعها لمنع ايذا الشاحنة .
ولكن اليوم اختلف الوضوع , يتم وضع جهاز يعمل على تجميع الشحنات الكهربائية الساكنة ومن ثم يعمل الجهاز بعد تجميع الشحنات الكهربايئة , يتم تحويل هذه الشحنات الى طاقة حرارية يتم تبديدها فى الهواء .
وهذا شبية بنفس النظام الموجود فى الطائرات والذى بدورة يعمل على تجميع الشحنات لاكهربائية ومن ثم تبديدها الى الهواء عن طريق التحويل الى حرارة .
بالنسبة لايطارت الشاحنات وغيرها هذا غير معقول ولايوجد ايطارت تعمل على تفريغ الشحنات الى الارض من خلال الايطار , وان شاءالله مستقبلا يتم تصنيع ايطارت لها هذه الخاصية .
وان شالله نكون قد اجبنا على هذا الموضوع .


----------



## sherif9000 (7 يونيو 2010)

نعم، ما ذكرته صحيح لأن الإطارات منذ الستينات تصنع من المطاط الصناعي الذي تساعد المادة الصناعية به علي تفريغ الشحنات الاستاتيكية بخلاف المطاط الطبيعي الذي كان مستعملا قبل ذلك.


----------



## أباياسر (7 يونيو 2010)

العزيز سليم باشا صبرة :
أشكرك لاهتمامك بالموضوع والإفادة 
الغالي شريف 9000 :
هذا ما يتردد عندنا ولكن دونما دليل قاطع فلو كان من دليل عندك أرجو أن تدلنا عليه 
وجزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير


----------



## sherif9000 (9 يونيو 2010)

*دليلي هو*

*السبب في قدرة الإطارات علي توصيل الكهرباء هو احتواؤها علي مادة أسود الكربون و التي تتمتع بقدر من توصيل الكهرباء يكفي لمنع تكون الشحنات و يجعل الإطارantistatic.*

و انظر مثلا إلي هذا الرابط:
http://www.pseg.com/customer/home/safety/myths.jsp​ 
Electrical Safety Myths​ 
*"Tires are electrical insulators."*​ 
Tires are electrical conductors, not insulators. It is true that you are safe in your vehicle when a live wire falls on it. But that's because electricity always seeks the easiest path to the ground. If you remain in the vehicle, the path of the electricity will be on the outside of the vehicle; through the tires, and into the ground. As long as we do not provide a path to the ground through our body the electricity will not enter it. So when an electrical wire falls on your vehicle, stay in your vehicle until help arrives and the power is shut off by PSE&G. If you have to get out of your car because of a life threatening situation, jump out with both feet together, making sure that you are not touching any part of the vehicle when your feet hit the ground and hop or shuffle at least 30 feet away.​


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (9 يونيو 2010)

sherif9000 قال:


> نعم، ما ذكرته صحيح لأن الإطارات منذ الستينات تصنع من المطاط الصناعي الذي تساعد المادة الصناعية به علي تفريغ الشحنات الاستاتيكية بخلاف المطاط الطبيعي الذي كان مستعملا قبل ذلك.



الاطارات دائما تصنع من المطاط الطبيعي والصناعي والسلك والكتان والكربون بلاك

يستخدم المطاط الصناعي من أجل مرونته وتكثر النسبة في جوانب الاطار بينما في الارضية تكثر نسبة المطاط الطبيعي

المطاط عازل للكهرباء ويستخدم البلاط أو الارضيات المطاطية في مختبرات صناعة المعدات الإليكترونية حيث يعزل تلك المعدات عن الارض ولكي لا يكون العامل موصلا بين تلك المعدات والارض ويتسبب في تفريغ شحنات كهرباء ساكنة أو خلافة بالاتجاهين ...

الكربون بلاك يستخدم لسببين هما إضافة اللون حيث أن المطاط الطبيعي هو أبيض اللون والسبب الثاني هو لزيادة التماسك بين ذرات المخاليط من المواد المكونة للاطارات ...

مزيد عن هذه المواضيع هنا:

www.plasticandtires.com

وشاهد هنا كيف تصنع الاطارات

http://www.eng-forum.com/articles/tires/tires.htm


----------



## أباياسر (10 يونيو 2010)

أخواني الكرام
أشكر لكم جميعا اهتمامكم بالموضوع وأعتذر عن شغل أوقاتكم به 
حقيقي سعدت بردودكم واستفدت منها بالفعل ولكن كما ذكرت أن لي زميلا عمل على مدار 14 عام في إحدى شركات صناعة الإطارات (بريللي) ونفى الكلام مطلقا وعندما عرضت كلامكم عليه قال بأن الأطارات من يوم صناعتها وهي تصنع بالمطاط الصناعي وأنه لو كانت هناك مثل هذه الإطارات لميزت عن غيرها وبما أنه يحفظ مدلول الرمز المكتوبة على الإطارات فقد أكد لي أنه لا يوجد رمز واحد يدل على تخصيص الإطار بهذه الميزة ، وأضاف أنه لو وجدت مثل هذه الإطارات لميزت عن غيرها بالسعر نظرا لأن غالب من يستعملها السيارات المستخدمة في نقل المواد البترولية ونظرا لأهميتها وإقبال شركات البترول على شرائها أو مقاولي النقل الذين يتعاملون مع شركات البترول بالنقل والتداول لكان سعرها بالتأكيد أعلى من غيرها ، كما أن الإطارات التي يزعمون أنها تعمل تفريغ الشحنات الإستاتيكية والتي من المفترض أن تكون أعلى سعرا تستخدمها سيارات النقل العادية (الفرش) 
ولكن حتى الآن الموضوع محل خلاف بين مؤيد ومعارض مؤكد
لكم جزيل شكري
نفع الله بكم ودمتم طيبين


----------



## أباياسر (16 يونيو 2010)

www.sultan.org


----------



## سليم صبرة (17 يونيو 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
موضوع تفريغ الكهرباء الاستاتيكية يتم من خلال ايطار الشاحنات 
واننى قمت بمراسلة عدة شركات متخصصة فى مجال الكهرباء الاستاتيكية وكان الرد كالتالى 
يتم تفريغ الكهرباء من خلال جزءيات الكربون الموجودة على الايطار نفسة 
اى بهذه الطريقة يكون تفريغ الكهرباء من خلال جزءيات الكربون الموجود على ايطار الشاحنات 
وهذا نص المراسلة مع احدى الشركات وهى شركة براطنية 
Dear Saleem Sabra,

Most vehicle tyres are conductive due to carbon filler used in the rubber compound. 


Best wishes,

Dr Jeremy Smallwood

​ Dear Dr Jeremy 
could you please to help me how the vehicle is usually grounded through its wheels and the road surface 
we know that all vehicle tire made of rubber and rubber is insulator 

regards​ 
Dear Saleem Sabra,
The regulations for grounding fuel tankers may vary with your country and industry. In the UK we do it in two ways. Firstly the vehicle is usually grounded through its wheels and the road surface. Secondly, while loading or unloading the vehicle is fitted with a ground wire from chassis to earth.​ 
Dear Dr Jeremy 
in fuel or gas tanker how we can discharge the static electric from tank to the ground 
regards 
saleem sabra​ 
Interested in electrostatics and ESD? Why not visit our website? http://www.electrostatics.net

Why not join our emailing list? http://www.electrostatics.net/email_list.htm

Electrostatic Solutions Ltd
13 Redhill Crescent
Bassett, Southampton, Hampshire, SO16 7BQ, UK
Tel: +44 (0) 23 8090 5600
Mobile (Voicemail and SMS): +44 (0)7866 317 918
"Excellence in electrostatic technology expertise providing client oriented solutions"
****************************************************************************
ومن هذا احوانى اصبح الدليل واضح ولا شك فية طبيعى بعد اجابة الشركة الانجلزية على الموضوع 
مع الشكر 
​


----------



## أباياسر (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير ونفع بكم وأعتذر على إزعاجكم
لم يبقى سوى التأكد من وجود هذه الإطارات في مصر أم لا 
وسأقوم أنا بإذن الله بذلك وأوافيكم
دمتم في خير


----------



## mohamed_qa_qc (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز سليم صبره ياريت نعرف اسم هذه الشركات مع العلم ان الكربون يعمل فقط على تغيير لون المطاط الطبيعي من اللون الابيض الى اللون الاسود ويقوم وهذا هو الأهم على تجانس المواد التى هى الخلطة ويعمل عملية التجانس والتماسك فارجواء من سيادتك التكرم ووضع اسماء هذه الشركات للعلم والاستفادة نفعناء واياكم لفعل الخير والدل على الخير كفاعله 
والله ولى التوفيق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سليم صبرة (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى العزيز محمد 
عنوان الشركة على الموقع التالى 
* http://www.electrostatics.net/email_list.htm
*


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (1 يوليو 2010)

*كيف تصنع الاطارات*

هذا فيلم عن كيفية صنع الاطارات في موقعي:

www.plasticandtires.com/images/how.flv

Enjoy it


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------

